# Lemon Juice



## Parkview (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm starting my DB tomorrow, and looking at Dave's recipe. The lemon is Real Lemon in the green bottle. I looked at the ingredients and it has preservatives in it. I was of the understanding we should not use any juice with a preservative. So i didn't purchase it.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## olusteebus (Feb 11, 2014)

It does not have enough preservatives to seriously hinder fermentation.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 11, 2014)

i can testify i have made about 120 gallons of various db using that lemon.


----------



## GreginND (Feb 11, 2014)

I used the Italian Organic Lemon juice from Costco and it came out great.


----------



## JDesCotes (Feb 11, 2014)

I think the 24-48 hours you let it sit before adding the yeast allows some of the preservatives to burn off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Parkview (Feb 11, 2014)

Ok, thanks for the responses. I'll be starting this on Thursday. Thanks Again!!


----------



## China-Clipper (Feb 12, 2014)

*Less Lemon Juice?*

I'm gathering the ingredients to make Dave's DB today; I decided to drop the lemon juice from 48 oz. to 32 oz. Figured it would make it a little smoother as Dave mentions in his recipe, as the lemon juice is optional. Just trying to figure out if I do that do I need to add any acid-blend? I would think that since his recipe makes the juice optional I may not need to. I don't have a test kit yet, but not sure what level I would shoot for anyway?


----------



## dangerdave (Feb 12, 2014)

I think that would be fine, Rick. The berries are fairly acidic themselves, so the amount of juice you are adding should still be well within range. My DB comes out at around a pH of 3, which is already on the lower end of "acceptable" wine acidity.

Good luck!


----------



## China-Clipper (Feb 12, 2014)

dangerdave said:


> I think that would be fine, Rick. The berries are fairly acidic themselves, so the amount of juice you are adding should still be well within range. My DB comes out at around a pH of 3, which is already on the lower end of "acceptable" wine acidity.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks Dave for the quick answer! Here in Connecticut we're due for a serious nor'easter tomorrow and I picked up all the ingredients to start a batch. If I can't make it to work I may as well make wine.


----------

